# I am trying to resurrect an old HO set from the 80's. Remind me how this works. . .



## patrick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello!

My 3 year old nephew is completely obsessed with Thomas and his wooden railway. His interest has reminded me of my fathers very old O gauge stuff (which the nephew will not be allowed to touch quite yet!) and an HO set I had as a kid.

I actually managed to track this HO set down, and I have it sitting in front of me in a very dusty box. I am having a spot of trouble getting it to work.

I made a simple loop, hooked everything up, and nothing! At first I thought the transformer was dead, but if I touch the power wires directly to the loco wheels it actually springs to life! The lights even work!

I have cleaned the tracks with rubbing alcohol as best I can, as they do show signs of age. Is there a better thing to be cleaning them with?

Does it matter which of the two wires from the power control are connected to which post on the piece of track with the power points? I imagine switching them just changes the direction the loco goes, correct? Nothing is labeled.

Also, do I have to make a closed loop? I tried sitting the loco on the piece of track with the power points, not connected to anything else, and it still wouldn't work. . . but now I am not sure if it is to be expected to work like that?

Thank you for any help! I am trying not to get sucked back into spending all my pocket money on this hobby again, if I can resist it!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

No, you don't need a closed loop to run and the post connections are fine so long as there are no oxides in the connection. It sounds like dirt and old oil are your biggest issues. Clean and lube the loco and clean the oxides (tarnish, corrosion, rust) off of the rail with a fine abrasive block like a pen eraser.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And check the rail joiners between sections of track. These can easily bend loose, causing poor track-to-track conductivity.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Turn the transformer on low and see if you get a spark when you briefly touch a jumper wire from one track to the other. 

This simple test will immediately tell you *exactly* where you stand.

Greg


----------



## patrick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.

As I said, I cleaned the tracks as best I could with rubbing alcohol, and even vinegar. I also tried a pencil eraser (is that what you mean by pen eraser, or is that something different?), but it didn't seem to do much good.

Is steel wool too much?!

With the juice on I can push the engine around the track and at a few spots it springs to life for a brief moment, so the power is going around the track, I suppose. It just isn't being readily transfered to the engine?

Thanks again. I may just have to pick up new track :/.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Patrick,

Do NOT use steel wool ... EVER. The little metal fibers break off, and get sucked up magnetically into the train motors. Bad. BADDDDD!!!

I like using GooGone to clean oil/grease off of my track, followed by a little alcohol wipe.

If you have tarnish/oxidation on your track, the best thing is a soft- or medium-grit ScotchBrite pad along with a little GooGone or some WD-40. A light wipe with alcohol when done.

(I don't think I'd use vineger ... too acidic, I think.)

TJ


----------

